# This is graphic but it is wicked cool



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a cross post from veterinarian Corry Key aka The Bully Doc. This is wicked.



> Had a great dane come in for routine spay. When I got inside, there was something not quite right. I found bits of hair in and around the uterus. I stuck my hand in, and felt a baseball-sized hard lump at the base of the uterus. I pulled it out and saw that it was a MUMMIFIED PUPPY. It had most likely ruptured thru the uterine wall during labor and the body had walled it off, protecting the dog from infection. It was a fully formed, term puppy OUTSIDE the uterus, wadded into a ball and sealed with a layer of omentum (the fatty, web-like tissue that connects the intestine). Wow. It was crazy!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That is crazy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> That is crazy!


It kinda makes me shudder. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

COOL! the body can do amazing things!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


>


lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

that is quite interesting


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Jeezzzz! That had to be some hard labor!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I wonder how long it had been in there


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg now that is craziness


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

That's just crazy


----------

